# mac qui chauffe ? [résolu][bin non, en fait]



## y-forums (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Imac avec en ce moment le cpu à 50°, cet été je suis même monté à + ou - 80, le ventilo tourne à fond.
Je l'ai ouvert pour faire le ménage, il était propre.
Après 1/2 heure de veille le cpu est à 35°
Ça pourrait venir d'ou ?
Bonne journée,
Y


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour 
Pour moi cette température est normal.


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

Ah que oui que cette température est normale.

Le mien de 2011est allumé depuis ce matin avec Safari et quelques logiciels, dont un de 3D, et la température oscille entre 48 et 50°, sauf lorsque le moteur de rendu est lancé, alors ça chauffe vers 75/80° _(avec un gros fichier)_ et ça pulse fort les ventilateurs. Mais tout ceci est normal.


----------



## y-forums (21 Janvier 2015)

Ok ! merci subsole et Locke.
Mais là, j'ai le cpu à 37 et le ventilo "à fond" ... En voyant vos réponses je finis par me demander si ce ne serait pas le ventilo qui a un problème pour faire un boucan pareil.


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

y-forums a dit:


> Ok ! merci subsole et Locke.
> Mais là, j'ai le cpu à 37 et le ventilo "à fond" ... En voyant vos réponses je finis par me demander si ce ne serait pas le ventilo qui a un problème pour faire un boucan pareil.


Oui, le ventillo à fond ce n'est pas normal, tente un reset SMC.


----------



## y-forums (21 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, le ventillo à fond ce n'est pas normal, tente un reset SMC.



Ça à l'air de marcher, vu que le cpu est à 50°, j'ai lancé tout ce que j'ai de gros, j'arrive à occuper 50% du cpu en pointe (l'occupation du proc'... je ne l'ai pas taillé  en pointe ;-)   )
Là on entend le ventilo, mais rien de comparable avec avant, pour situer je faisais autant de bruit avec le mac qu'avec un pc assemblé "moi-même" avec un quadri proc' et un gros ventilo supplémentaire).

Il me reste à dire merci, bonne soirée et...  A mettre le sujet en résolu !


----------



## y-forums (21 Janvier 2015)

bin f... ça recommence !


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

Juste comme ça, tu n'as pas changé de disque dur ?

Installe Macs Fan Control et essaye de contrôler la vitesse, ce n'est pas très compliqué pour les réglages, tiens un petit exemple, j'ai mis en vitesse constante...


----------



## y-forums (23 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça, tu n'as pas changé de disque dur ?
> 
> Installe Macs Fan Control et essaye de contrôler la vitesse, ce n'est pas très compliqué pour les réglages, tiens un petit exemple, j'ai mis en vitesse constante...



Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse, je ne répond qu'aujourd'hui, hier je n'étais pas là.
J'ai bien fait un changement de hd sur cette machine, celui d'origine était mort.
Fan controle...
J'ai essayé désespérément de cliquer sur ta copie d'écran, ça n'a rien fait du tout. 

(Nan ! ... Je plaisante)

Si je regarde la °t du hd, j'ai "controlé par le système" si je choisis "basé sur la sonde" et que je donne 30°C le ventilo s'arrête...
Ça marche nickel ton soft.
Je vais me renseigner au sujet des valeurs à mettre.
Là j'ai le hd à 5800 t/mn, c'est ptet pour ça qu'il fait du bruit 

Bonne journée,
Yves


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2015)

y-forums a dit:


> ...Là j'ai le hd à 5800 t/mn, c'est ptet pour ça qu'il fait du bruit...


C'est une certitude.

Choisis comme réglage *Valeur constante* et règle sur 1800 tr/mn, seuil de l'audible...





...normalement ça devrait le calmer.

Tu ne mentionnes pas l'année de ton iMac ?

Sauf erreur de ma part sur l'année, depuis 2010 il n'y a plus de sonde de température de collée sur le disque dur. Le contrôle du ventilateur se faisant via une modification du firmware et géré par OS X.


----------



## y-forums (23 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est une certitude.
> 
> Choisis comme réglage *Valeur constante* et règle sur 1800 tr/mn, seuil de l'audible...
> 
> ...



Ça l'a calmé !



Locke a dit:


> Tu ne mentionnes pas l'année de ton iMac ?
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part sur l'année, depuis 2010 il n'y a plus de sonde de température de collée sur le disque dur. Le contrôle du ventilateur se faisant via une modification du firmware et géré par OS X.



Mi 2010, les détails en bas de message, la version de l'os, là ça ne me revient pas, mais c'est l'avant dernière, pas la Yosemite.
Encore merci et bonne journée, voire bon we,
Yves


  Nom du modèle :   iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :   iMac11,2
  Nom du processeur :   Intel Core i3
  Vitesse du processeur :   3,06 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :   1
  Nombre total de cœurs :   2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :   256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :   4 Mo
  Mémoire :   12 Go
  Vitesse d’interconnexion du processeur :   5.86 GT/s
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :   IM112.0057.B01


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2015)

Par curiosité, tu peux faire un SMC et PRAM, les liens sont dans ma signature.

Ensuite, dans Macs Fan Control, tu remets le ventilo du disque qui pose problème en mode Automatique et vois ce qu'il se passe. S'il recommence, reste en Vitesse constante de 1800 tr/mn.


----------



## y-forums (23 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité, tu peux faire un SMC et PRAM, les liens sont dans ma signature.
> 
> Ensuite, dans Macs Fan Control, tu remets le ventilo du disque qui pose problème en mode Automatique et vois ce qu'il se passe. S'il recommence, reste en Vitesse constante de 1800 tr/mn.



SMC, je l'ai déjà testé, PRAM je ferais ça la semaine prochaine, là je me fais une sauvegarde, mon hd utilisé pour Time Machine m'ayant laché... J'en ai pour 2-3 heures.
Non, il n'y a pas d'huile noire qui coule sous ma machine


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2015)

Hum, il aurait mieux valu commencer par faire le SMC, PRAM, réparer les autorisations, bref un peu de ménage avant de faire une sauvegarde. Si problème il y a, tu vas réinjecter les mêmes problèmes lors d'une restauration. Non ?

Si c'est un clone, le problème sera le même.


----------



## y-forums (26 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Hum, il aurait mieux valu commencer par faire le SMC, PRAM, réparer les autorisations, bref un peu de ménage avant de faire une sauvegarde. Si problème il y a, tu vas réinjecter les mêmes problèmes lors d'une restauration. Non ?
> 
> Si c'est un clone, le problème sera le même.



Bonjour,
Bien sûr que cela reproduirait les même erreurs, le hic c'est que je n'avais plus de sauvegarde, donc en cas de clash du disque dur, je me serais retrouvé "à poil" avec juste les backups de données (que je fais pas tous le jours).
Simplement je vais vers le PRAM sur le bout des pieds, avec l'affichage qui se remet aux "valeurs par défaut" et moi avec mes deux écrans, je ne sais pas ce qui va se passer... Et vu que je suis une cruche avec les Macs... Je me méfie ! Surtout de moi !

Une question, avec Macs Fan Control, au sujet du hdd j'ai demandé vitesse contante à 1900 t/mn, malgré cela j'ai vitesse actuelle à 5300... Curieux... ??

Bonne journée,
Yves

PS J'ai arrêté MFC via le moniteur d'activité, et je l'ai relancé, j'ai mis d'après le sonde et j'ai le ventilo à 2200 t/mn seulement.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Tu es sûr que tu regardes au bon endroit les vitesses ?


----------



## y-forums (26 Janvier 2015)

Bin, oui...







Là, bien sûr c'est le réglage actuel, pas celui dont je parlais ce matin.

Bonne journée !
Y


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

OK, ça marche de cette façon...





...quitte le programme, refais le réglage en Vitesse constante, il n'y a pas de raison _(pour le moment)_.


----------



## y-forums (26 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe mais après avoir fait ça, l'est devenu tout tranquille... 1900 ? Se met à 1900... Idem avec 3000.. Comme ça faisait un peu de bruit je l'ai mis à 2500, il me fait des "pointes" à 2502, c'est sans doute son coté rebelz ;-)
...
Il ne me reste plus qu'à te remercier pour ta patience.
Bien cordialement,
Yves


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

Tu pourrais le laisser avec l'option Basé sur la sonde, mais un iMac à tendance à chauffer et le type de réglage que je te conseille _(ce n'est que mon avis)_ permettra une ventilation correcte sans nuire à tes oreilles.


----------



## y-forums (27 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu pourrais le laisser avec l'option Basé sur la sonde, mais un iMac à tendance à chauffer et le type de réglage que je te conseille _(ce n'est que mon avis)_ permettra une ventilation correcte sans nuire à tes oreilles.



Ok, bien vu pour tout...
Bonne journée et merci,
Y


----------

